# Strongest type?



## Chuck (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi, I would like to grow several different plants, just to try to test for myself what I will grow in the future for the most part.

I don't know how to ask this question but let me try, I want to try orange, purple, and blue types of strains.

I like purple and have been thinking of growing grand daddy purple but I want to know if there is any other type of purple that is stronger than grand daddy?

Same for orange and blue? What are the strongest types of orange and blue bud?

edit: sorry I posted this in the wrong forum, I had multiple tabs, got confused. can a mod please move this to the appropiate forum?


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Sep 16, 2006)

Chuck said:
			
		

> Hi, I would like to grow several different plants, just to try to test for myself what I will grow in the future for the most part.
> 
> I don't know how to ask this question but let me try, I want to try orange, purple, and blue types of strains.
> 
> ...


Lavender is strong  purple afgahni and jolly rancher I dont know if jolly rancher is avalible at seed banks or not it may just be a local strain in my hood


----------

